# Does anyone have their child on synthroid for hashi's?



## lawheel (Jul 10, 2008)

My daughter was diagnosed with hashi's a year ago, had several nodules that were suspicious and the doctors couldn't conclusively say whether or not they were cancerous, so she underwent surgery last November and has a partial thyroidectomy and the nodules were benign.

Since that time she has been feeling fine, however, whenever she goes in for blood tests her TSH levels are always high. They didn't have her on any medication after the surgery until just last week.

I took her to a pediatric endocrinologist that said with her TSH levels being at 6 that she really needed to be on synthroid. She just started on 50mcg, but I am concerned how the medication might effect her as she continues to grow and get closer to puberty. Does anyone have children on synthroid? Does anyone know if thyroid medication with interfer with a child's growth at all?


----------



## NastyHashi (Mar 11, 2007)

LACK of thyroid meds will interfere with her growth, not the other way around, assuming her labs are kept close to normal for her age.

As long as her numbers stay close to normal she should have no problem growing and going through puberty. Get her tested regularly and you should be ok.

What you don't want is a very Hypo daughter who needs meds but isn't getting any, particularly around puberty.

Make sure you get her to communicate how she feels to you clearly. On the other side, you don't want too high a dose and make her hyper.


----------

